# Happy or uplifting classical music



## Templeton (Dec 20, 2014)

This post was prompted by a recent suggestion that I made on one of Bulldog's threads, regarding possible future games. I have thought about it a bit more subsequently, however, and realised that it merits a thread in its own right.

At first glance, the suggestion seems rather superficial and maybe it is but I realised that actually, uplifting music doesn't necessarily have to be 'happy' but, at least in my case, is music that, when I am at my lowest, lifts me up or stimulates me. This may be because it is jaunty but more often, it is because I appreciate the profoundness or sheer beauty (whatever that means) of the work and this in itself can promote the most uplifting of emotions.

I started a new job recently, which I love, but mentally and emotionally it can be quite draining and I have found myself searching out certain works more than others to lift me up. Below are a few of my selections but I would be really interested to hear what others turn to at such times.

Beethoven - Symphony 7 (especially final movement)
Bruckner - Symphonies 7-9 (especially the adagios from 8 and 9)
Mahler - Symphonies 2, 4, 6, 9 and 10
Mozart - Symphony 40
Ravel - Le Tombeau de Couperin and Ma mère l'Oye
Schmidt - Symphonies 2 and 4
Strauss - An Alpine Symphony 
Vaughan Williams - Symphonies 2 and 5 and Oboe Concerto
Wagner - Tristan und Isolde


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Uplifting works sure to raise the spirits of Bulldog:
Bach - Leipzig Chorales
Bach - Goldberg Variations
Bach - Art of Fugue
Bach - Mass in B minor
Mahler - Symphony no. 4
Mozart - Oboe Quartet
Mozart - Requiem
Mozart - Mass in C minor
Wagner - Siegfried's Funeral March
Weber - Duo Concertante for Clarinet and Piano


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

Although I have long admired it and thought it his greatest symphony, I have never heard Mahler's Sixth described as either happy or uplifting. Cathartic maybe. Almost anything by Beethoven classifies as life affirming.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

I don't generally think of Russian art as "happy" or "uplifting", though it often proves thoughtful, profound, enlightening, transformative. Yet, I can't but feel positive joys from Tchaikovsky's _Nutcracker_ ballet. Yes! _That _Tchaikovsky. The same fellow who gave us the _Pathetique_ Symphony, darkly beautiful symphonies 4 and 5, a probing piano concerto, and string quartets of intense melody. Yet, there is nothing quite like the concerto for orchestra we know as the Christmas offering _The Nutcracker._ This ingenious work of art stirs the warmest corners of the soul any time of year; it proves surprising and refreshing upon each listen. With childish glee and discovery one confronts this work with fresh ears upon each encounter. And if it brings one to tears, it is a weeping that affirms the glory of life at its most hopeful. If you haven't time to hear the entire work, just play the glorious (and fanatically familiar though never overworn) "Dance of the Sugar Plum Fairy"






or the Chinese (Tea) Dance:






or the great Russian Dance:






I will not be surprised if these three way familiar pieces spark in you a joyful urge to listen to the entire ballet once again. And if you do, you'll return from the experience with a little more of a positive spirit than you had going in. It's simply impossible to resist this work, if what you value is a "happy and uplifting" experience.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

Few pieces in my experience of classical music listening prove as positively joyful and upbeat as American composer Cecil Effinger's Little Symphony No.1 (1945):






I strongly recall my first hearing of this work, one to which I have returned countless times over the years and one which I count as a greatly favorite symphony among symphonies. To my ears, it simply exhudes the glories of a refreshing stroll through a sunny morning meadow teeming with scampering animals, fluttering birds and butterflies, the scents of freshly bloomed flowers, nature in its full glories. Or a meeting with friends and family. Or simply a relaxing meditation on the joys of being alive. I lament only that this work is not better known. We all could use a little more joy in our lives. Cecil Effinger allows us a glimpse of what true satisfaction may be, in four short contrasting views. Priceless!


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

Finally (though there is much more to be said on this topic), I offer you the music of American composer Don Gillis, if all you really want is to be uplifted, amused, and made a touch more joyful for the experience. Gillis has written a number of symphonies, often based on American themes, but none is as zanily wondrous in a light, uplifting manner as is the oddly albeit aptly named Symphony no. 5½ ("A Symphony for Fun").






Give this a listen next time you're in a dour mood. You may just forget you were all fussed up about!


----------



## Daybloom (Mar 4, 2017)

This is very uplifting.


----------



## geralmar (Feb 15, 2013)

Ronald Binge, Elizabethan Serenade:

:




Perhaps surprisingly, the most affecting version is by Mantovani-- who also made the first recording.

Tielman Susato, Danserye; as performed by the University of Texas Wind Ensemble. (Doubtful "authentic" playing.)


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

SONNET CLV said:


> Finally (though there is much more to be said on this topic), I offer you the music of American composer Don Gillis, if all you really want is to be uplifted, amused, and made a touch more joyful for the experience. Gillis has written a number of symphonies, often based on American themes, but none is as zanily wondrous in a light, uplifting manner as is the oddly albeit aptly named Symphony no. 5½ ("A Symphony for Fun").
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Effinger symphony in post #5 is a nice discovery. It reminds me of Roy Harris. I'll investigate his music further. Thanks.

The Gillis "Symphony for Fun," alas, fails to produce its intended effect on me. I think its grinning silliness and its overextended cliches would increase, rather than cure, a dour mood.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Uplifting for me:

- Wagner's Overture to Lohengrin, also to Tannhauser
- The Summit from R. Strauss' Alpine Symphony, and Sunrise from Also Sprach Zarathustra
- Vaughan Williams Pastoral Symphony, especially the last movement (ironically?)
- Shostakovich Symphony 5 finale (ironically for sure)
- Finale for Mahler's 9 (very ironically)


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

Brahms: Symphony 3
Brahms: Violin Concerto
Brahms: Double Concerto
Brahms: Symphony 2
Brahms: String Quintet 1, op. 88
Mozart: Clarinet Quintet, K 581
Mozart: Sinfonia Concertante For Violin, Viola and Orchestra, K 364
Mozart: String Quartet 20, "Hoffmeister"
Mozart: Quintet For Piano and Winds, K 452
Schubert: Piano Sonata 13, D 664
Beethoven: Triple Concerto
Borodin: String Quartet 2
Grieg: The Last Spring (Elegiac Melody No. 2)
Vaughan Williams: Symphony 3 (Pastoral)
Vaughan Williams: Oboe Concerto
Vaughan Williams: Suite For Viola and Orchestra
Vaughan Williams: Five Variants of "Dives and Lazarus"
Dvorak: Humoresque
Dvorak: Symphony 8
Dvorak: Cello Concerto
Debussy: Clair De Lune
Debussy: Prelude To the Afternoon of a Faun
Ravel: Le Tombeau de Couperin
Toselli: Serenade (instrumental, not voice version)
Wagner: Tannhauser Overture


----------



## Templeton (Dec 20, 2014)

Thanks for all the suggestions so far and it's nice to see people taking a broader view, as was intended with the original question. I am going to put together a playlist of all the suggestions, so please do provide any other suggestions that you may have. The Effinger work is one that I had never come across and is terrific, thanks.


----------



## Templeton (Dec 20, 2014)

Woodduck said:


> The Effinger symphony in post #5 is a nice discovery. It reminds me of Roy Harris. I'll investigate his music further. Thanks.
> 
> The Gillis "Symphony for Fun," alas, fails to produce its intended effect on me. I think its grinning silliness and its overextended cliches would increase, rather than cure, a dour mood.


Good to hear your observations, Woodduck. Have you any suggestions in response to the original question, as I have often found your tastes intriguing and I mean that as a compliment ?


----------

